# tsuki-studio | A Lua Interface



## WiiPlayer2 (Mar 20, 2017)

WiiPlayer2 submitted a new resource:

tsuki-studio - A Lua interface for obs-studio



> This is a Lua interface for obs-studio in a very early stage.
> You should see this (at the moment) more like a demo.
> Included in the zip is a example dropshadow filter made in Lua.
> 
> I'm also looking for people that can help me expanding the interface and maybe the feature set.



Read more about this resource...


----------



## WiiPlayer2 (Mar 21, 2017)

WiiPlayer2 updated tsuki-studio with a new update entry:

tsuki-studio | A Lua Interface



> Added more API functions
> Added rotate-mirror-effect.lua



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

